
Snippets Velocity - bearwithclaws
http://allgeektout.com/2010/11/productivity-hack-using-notational-velocity-for-code-snippets/
======
scrod
The procedure described here is unnecessary and counterproductive. NV stores
code snippets all by itself without any issues.

An explanation that I've had to give many, many times is as follows:

 _The reasoning behind Notational Velocity's present lack of multi-database
support is that storing notes in separate databases would 1) require the same
kinds of decisions that category/folder-based organizers force upon their
users (e.g., "Is this note going to be work-specific or home-specific?"), and
2) defeat the point of instantaneous searching by requiring, ultimately, the
user to repeat each search for every database in use.

The idea behind NV's search-by-default functionality is that your notes can be
self-organizing; for any about-to-be-entered title you will see a list of
(mostly) related items that can inform the final destination of your note.
Unrelated entries do not appear, because your search will not reveal them._

~~~
_frog
Agreed, it makes way more sense to just put a 'snippet' tag on the entries for
code snippets.

